# budgie enrichment ideas needed



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

We have had Bisbee for 6 months now and he is thriving. Our home is not very bird friendly so for now we have set up a big tent that is completely mesh other than flooring. We take Bisbee there for playtime with us and he enjoys the big area for flying, walking on the floor ( blanket on ). He never goes to the floor in his cage but will walk in the tent ( which we now call aviary). We have made him toys out of willow and he likes them. He does not really like any of the pet store toys. It seems he does not like the colorful items, prefers natural wood and those colors. One green plastic ball is an exception as he likes it.
I am looking for ideas on what kind of things we can do with him. In the tent he flies from one persons arm and head to another person and seems to enjoy this. 
He still is our only budgie for now.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you considered clicker training? Clicker training is fun & easy!! Basics of Clicker Training


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you are using the tent method for Bisbee! That is great. 
I agree with Cody regarding clicker training for him.*


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

I will try the clicker training. Thanks for the links Cody!


----------

